# Low Nitrogen and Potassium



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

I originally posted this in the Cool Season Lawns not realizing there was a soil fertility board.

Last year I applied 4 applications of 6-4-0 Milorganite and 1 Safer Brand Ringer 10-0-6 to my lawn. At the end of the season I was happy with my results. However, after re-reading my soil report I'm curious to know if I should switch feedings to provide more Nitrogen and Potassium this year. There was a suggestion to use Ringer exclusively this year and retest my soil. Which I think is a great idea this year.

Any other additional thoughts?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Most soil tests don't cover N. The Soil Savvy report is not one most will provide guidance on because they have not disclosed their testing methods so it hard to judge the strengths and weakness of their methodology.

I suggest you read the following.

Selecting a soul test lab
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162

RidgeRunners soil test thread - this if really good and provides great insight. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1088


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With a low ph based on that report, if you have a sandy soil, put out 10 lb/M of Dolomitic lime. If you have a loam or clay, put down 10 lb/M of Dolomitic lime and 15 lb/M of Calcitic lime. These numbers are a shot in the dark but probably aren't an overload.

Due to the higher P, I would use ringer and skip milo or anything with P for the year.

Retest in 6 mo to a year to see how it is going then.


----------

